# Towing with Saturn Vue



## iggyandgriz (Aug 14, 2006)

Hello, I have a 2005 Saturn Vue with 3.5 V6 engine with 
towing capacity of 3500lbs. The Vue is equipped with a
Class III hitch, 7 pin and 4 pin electric hookup and 
brake controller. The Vue has 17 inch Bridgestone 
dueler tires. I would like to buy a Trail Sport expanadable
model TSE191. The Trail sport fully equiped with A/C and 
several smaller items shows a total dry weight of 3100
lbs. and a hitch weight of 324 lbs. Can I safely tow this
unit after adding two passenger weights and stuff. I am
getting close to the max. allowed towing weight. We will
not be towing on any mountains. If we go to the west,we
will stay to the flat roads and visit attactions with the VUE
after we unhook the trailer.Let me know you ideas.
Thanks,
Iggy


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 14, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

You mean you aren't going to pick up 200# worth of tourist trap crap?  :laugh: 

Sounds to me like you aren't going to have any fun until you actually stop and unhook that trailer....


----------



## s.harrington (Aug 15, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

You may want to look into Bigfoot trailers.  They have lightweight trailers you could pull in the 20 ft. range.  They are fiberglass and aluminum and kind of pricy but may be what you need.


----------



## iggyandgriz (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

Texas clodhopper, Thanks for help. HOOK EM HORNS again.
Iggy


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

Or Gig Em! (as the case may be!)    (Not me! My family was here long before either of those schools!)

What goes "Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!  Vroooommm!  Eeek!"????


----------



## iggyandgriz (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

I don't know. What?
Iggy


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

A Texas Aggie is driving down the road and sees a blinking red light!


----------



## Shadow (Aug 16, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

You didn't make any points with Shirley on that one TexasClodhopper!  
Class of "72" Whoop!!!!


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 17, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

Oh, boy!  I'm always in trouble.  You know that joke was stolen by the Texas Longhorn fans, because when I was young it was a "Little Moron" joke!  'member those?


----------



## iggyandgriz (Aug 18, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

Texas Clodhopper, Is it still true that the winning team between the Aggies and the
Longhorns get's to go the the Chicken Ranch?
Iggy


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Aug 18, 2006)

Re: Towing with Saturn Vue

Hey, I've got "One Free Night" token to the Chicken Ranch, but I sure wouldn't want to turn it in!


----------

